# FreeBSD 9.0 Ralink RT2800pci(Linux) Driver



## gopinutakki (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello,

This is my first ever post on FreeBSD forums. I am excited! I was installing FreeBSD 9 on my Desktop which was using the RT2800pci drivers under Arch Linux. When I booted into FreeBSD after install, I was not able to see the device listed under the command: *ifconfig*.

I did not try the ral module, as I though they are generic and for earlier chipsets?
The wireless is built into the motherboard.

Is the RT2800pci supported under FreeBSD?

Thank You
Gopi


----------



## tim-m89 (Jan 21, 2012)

Maybe it's run that you need?


----------



## gopinutakki (Jan 22, 2012)

I loaded the run module, but the device was not listed under *ifconfig*.
when I used the command: pciconf, it listed Ralink network but it was saying none1@pci2 or something like that.

I tried loading ral, but did not find any module with that name. Even for run, I had to load runfw.
Any help?


----------



## kpa (Jan 22, 2012)

run(4) is for USB adapters based on Ralink RT2700U, RT2800U and RT3000U chipsets, not PCI. See this thread for possible solutions for your adapter:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=20998


----------

